
FastMail acquires Pobox and Listbox - dgurv
http://blog.fastmail.com/2015/11/03/fastmail-acquires-pobox-and-listbox/
======
BostonEnginerd
Congrats to everyone! Thanks for keeping pay for email alive. If you're not
the one paying, you're the product!

~~~
nikolay
I do pay for my personal account to FastMail, but I still predominantly use
Gmail. In fact, I pay for FastMail just to keep the address. For some side
projects, it gets really expensive for me and for that I use Mail-in-a-Box
[0], which I still pay for, but much less if I have to use the business tiers
of FastMail, which still don't give me as much flexibility.

[0] [https://mailinabox.email/](https://mailinabox.email/)

~~~
citruspi
> For some side projects, it gets really expensive for me

I'm curious what's making it expensive.

For what it's worth, I'm on the Enhanced $40/year plan and I use it for
personal email as well as side projects.

I just setup a new virtual domain, a new profile, and a rule to move all mail
addressed to that domain to a folder for that project.

~~~
rbritton
Does that approach work well for you? I had been considering it, but I
couldn't find anything concrete saying that would work. I never did put the
time into doing the trial to find out.

~~~
ics
I do this and it works fine though there are some limits to be aware of (see
"Quotas for other services"
[https://www.fastmail.com/help/account/limits.html](https://www.fastmail.com/help/account/limits.html)).

------
kitsunesoba
I’ve only been using FastMail for a few months now but my experience has been
quite positive. Its speed lives up to its name and I’ve never had trouble with
it working. It even works better with Apple Mail than iCloud does, which is
crazy.

The prices seem a little steep but they’re manageable.

------
tiffanyh
It seems like everyone I read loves using FastMail for personal
email/calendar/contacts.

What I haven't found is many Businesses using FastMail for corporate
email/calendar/contacts.

Can someone compare FastMail (for business usage) to Office 365 and/or Google
Apps?

~~~
dangrossman
Rackspace Mail (formerly MailTrust) has over 200K customers and 3 million
hosted mailboxes, all paid. For just $2/month/mailbox, they give you an SLA-
backed 100% uptime guarantee and 24x7x365 live (phone, chat or email) support.
They also do hosted Exchange with Active Directory support, assisted
migrations and Outlook setup. At first glance, FastMail is missing a lot of
the business oriented stuff for bigger companies.

~~~
msisk6
Well, yeah, on paper it's $2/month/mailbox, but there's a $10 a month minimum,
so it's really at least $120 a year.

Fastmail is really $40 a year for their "Enhanced" plan and you can pay it in
5-year chunks at $160 so you just don't have to worry about it.

I've used both (and used to work for Rackspace) and I use Fastmail. YMMV.

~~~
dangrossman
He asked why businesses aren't choosing FastMail for corporate use even though
people love it for personal use. I don't think the $10/month minimum for 5
seats is an issue there.

~~~
tiffanyh
Exactly!

I'm interested in hearing from businesses their review of FastMail. It goes
without saying that nearly all love FastMail for personal use.

Trouble is, I can hardly finding any reviews of people using the service for
business use.

Curious to know if it's as good for business use as personal.

------
devereaux
Here is a simple usecase: I would like to use fastmail for their mail offer on
my own domain, but not for their calendar and contacts. I need something to
keep my google calendar and contacts in sync with icloud calendar and
contacts, with bonus points if it keeps that in sync too with outlook
calendars and contact. (By keeping in contact I mean 2 way sync)

I haven't seen such a product yet. What I would like is to have this mix of
fastmail + the calendar and contacts gmail accounts on ,y desktop computer,
and another mix of fastmail plus the icloud contacts and calendar accounts on
my ipad and have both synchronize their data. Fastmail makes sense because
it's better, but the contacts/calendar offering not so. Icloud has great sync
features (push etc) for apple hardware, gmail for android, and it's a pain
when you don't move fully to an ecosystem or another.

The closest thing I've seen is Nuevasync to add Exchange Activesync to regular
gmail accounts, but I'd prefer leaving icloud sync in its own way on the ipad.

~~~
toast0
Can't you use Google calendar/contacts with an Apple device? So use FastMail
for mail (works great with any mail client, or they have an app for
iOS/Android), and google for calendar and contacts. That's what I do for
Windows Phone and Android, because I just have the lite FastMail account --
only web based calendar and contacts.

~~~
devereaux
I totally can, but no, it's not the same. As mentioned above it's a pain if
you don't fully move to one system or another. I want to use ios devices with
icloud data syncing - and have something else sync google data to icloud.

